# Mackay Dumbleton Sat 26th



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking at heading up to Dumbleton early tomorrow morning if anyone is interested.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Dam you Scotty...I am working this weekend...Look forward to a trip report mate...


----------



## MightyBoosh (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah same, have to work both days. Look forward to seeing another Jack maybe. Give the rest of us some hope for that stretch of the river.


----------



## chrislav99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,
I am Chris and recently joined the kayak fishing forum. I am new to kayak fishing and happy to tag along if any anyone is keen for a session anytime early morning later arvo. Just text me 0415595070, cheers Chris


----------

